# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Aide sur programme Pendule

## bencrash93

Bonjour, excusez moi si je suis dans la mauvaise section ...

Alors voil, j'ai  disposition un programme, qui, par Turtle , lance une application d'un pendule harmonique.

Ce que je voudrais savoir faire, c'est pouvoir modifier couleur, et forme du pendule , et y associer un graphique ( y =  A Sin (wt - kx), cd une formule traitant d'un pendule "rel" amorti, ainsi que de montrer cette amortissement sur l'animation . Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Voici ce que j'ai dj : https://mega.co.nz/#!XAx30SJK!Cmvcs0...pjCTDlajwBYULs
 (les graphiques sont  modifier car ils n'appartiennent pas au meme programme car j'ai du changer de sujet)
je vous remercie !  ::):

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

Le lien que tu donnes conduit  un site qui demande que l'on agre  des conditions dont on ignore tout. Pas bien a. Ensuite l'archive rar tlcharge n'est pas lisible.

S'il s'agit d'un script Python, il est prfrable de le copier-coller ici entre des balises code. (le # dans la barre d'outils)

----------


## bencrash93

Bonjour, dsol pour cette rponse tardive, mais je n'ai pas reu de mail. Je vous prie de m'excuser pour le lien que j'ai fourni ... Voici les programmes :
a) code lanant une animation de pendule par Turtle


```

```

b) Graphiques dj raliss  modifier : 


```

```

Un grand merci  vous !  ::):

----------


## bencrash93

Avez-vous vu ma rponse ? ^^

----------

